# gun safe moisture devices



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Gang,
Well, the gun safe is being moved to the basement, where there is a little moisture. I have a dehumidifier in place, but I am still paranoid about moisture and rust. 
Do any of you use the products out there that are placed in the safe to reduce moisture? I saw a rod and a powder on Cabelas website that is supposed to reduce moisture. Also, I just went to Dick's and they have small dehumidifier ?? made by remington that plugs in to a wall outlet and placed into the safe.
I'm not worried about keeping it fireproof, my safe is not fireproof to begin with. I just want some advice on products you have used or are using.

ski


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

ski, I bought a safe at Cabelas when they had their grand opening in W.V. I also bought the small tube like dehumidifier. It's eletric and it only warms the air inside the safe. I've had it for about three years now (whenever they opened up in WV) and seems to work just fine. I think it was in the $30.00 range. It also says to plug it in and leave it run continuously. I thought that was a little much. My basement isn't that bad so I hooked it up to a timer and run it about six hours every evening. 24 hours a day seems extreme. It all depends on your basement. The safe had a small knock out in the back for the wire. I do keep my powder and amo away from the heat source but in the safe. Hope this helps.

Al


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I guess it really depends on how much moisture is in your basement. I use tubes filled with desiccant to keep my safe free from humidity. About twice a year I pull them out and stick them in my oven at 180 degrees for 8 to 12 hours to recharge them (remove all the moisture). The area I have my safe is not very humid so rust has never been a problem. If your basement is damp, I would recommend a constant dehumidfyer such as the golden rod. Just put it inside your safe and plug it in. 

 Cabelas Goldenrod Here


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

I brought electric into the top of my Browning and installed a duplex electrical box on the ceiling of the safe. Installed a horizontal light socket to the electrical box and run a 15-25 W bulb. Serves 2 purposes, provides light and keeps the inside dry. Have had no moisture/rust issues for 20 years.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Rednek said:


> I brought electric into the top of my Browning and installed a duplex electrical box on the ceiling of the safe. Installed a horizontal light socket to the electrical box and run a 15-25 W bulb. Serves 2 purposes, provides light and keeps the inside dry. Have had no moisture/rust issues for 20 years.



Great idea!!


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

golden rod is the one I have. I couldn't remember the name.
thanks BigV. $30.00 is not bad considering the value inside the safe.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice.
Yesterday I went out and bought Remingtons 35 sq ft dry bag. It has some type of moisture absorbing powder(silica??). I will place it in the safe today. Also, I bought a silicone towel to wipe down guns. I think I am going to go the extra step and get gun socks for each rifle and shotgun. I read where that can be helpful. I have several guns that have been in the family for a while and now that i have a son, I need to ensure that these guns stay primo for the long run.

Wiring the safe is an awesome idea, I might try that next. It is cramped with my collection and a little light would be nice.

ski


----------

